# Construction waste will be used to build roads



## Emirati_Girl

*Construction waste will be used to build roads*
Gulf news

 good news

Dubai: Construction waste could in the future be used for roads as a means to reuse bricks, concrete and rubble from building sites.
Up to 24,000 tons of waste is produced every week most of it from construction sites according to municipality officials and a new recycling plant is in the pipeline to process rubble and waste, said Abdullah Mohammad Rafia, Assistant Director General for Environment and Public Health from Dubai Municipality.

"Steel is already recycled but concrete, asphalt or wood could be reused. We are trying to get the roads department to use this material as a new road base, after processing. A recycling plant for construction waste is coming up because you cannot incinerate everything," Rafia told Gulf News after the Recycling and Recovering Fibres conference held yesterday in Dubai with recycling industry officials from the UK, Saudi Arabia and France.

Conference

The three-day conference which started yesterday plans to come up with solutions to tackle environmental pollution and recycling.

"We have a choice to use environmentally friendly materials but the economic interest always takes the lead. If we have 24,000 tons of waste from construction what are we supposed to do with it? Are we supposed to prevent it from entering the market in the first place? But then skyscrapers will not exist, where is the balance?" said Rafia.

"The construction industry is always coming up with new technical means of building so we need to have new technical means of recycling that waste," said Rafia.

"In 50 years these buildings will get torn down and other buildings will come up instead. Where will all that rubble and waste go?" he added.

Rafia added that it was important to create sustainable resources. The rapid growth of Dubai is putting the most pressure on the city to combat pollution, he said.

"I'm not really sure where the waste goes actually. In the UK it would go to a landfill or it's incinerated but you can't burn bricks and mortar and concrete. You need to crush it or bury it," said a source from a construction company.

"We have a choice to use environmentally friendly materials but the economic interest always takes the lead. If we have 24,000 tons of waste from construction, what are we to do with it?"


----------



## Intoxication

^^That's great!


----------



## TowerPower

Dubai needs to combat pollution now or we'll never be able to make out the skyline through all the smog.


----------



## AltinD

^^ And how familiar are you with the pollution problem in Dubai?


----------



## TowerPower

^^ Not very. Care to enlighten me? 

I know that Dubai is growing rapidly (duh!) and so are the number of cars and trucks. It doesn't take too many brains to realize that pollution will become more of a problem in the future. The extent of this problem I don't know. I do know however that having seen many hundreds of pictures of Dubai, the air certainly isn't clear. Granted, much of this owes to all the sand that gets tossed up. Unless there are regular breezes in Dubai though, to blow all that dirty air away, it's something they'll have to cope with. 

Are there any regulations in the UAE or more specificaly Dubai regarding emmisions of cars and factories? This is what I was speaking of when I refered to 'combating' pollution. I know here in the US regulations have helped to drastically improve air quality by forcing companies to use cleaner technology.


----------



## acorus.engenharia

É preciso encontrar novos meios de produzir materiais com o aproveitamento dos excedentes.


----------

